# IRS Audit



## FLKeys

Has anyone ever had an IRS audit relating to Rideshare? If so can you share details of your mileage log and what the auditor thought of it? Also anything else pertinent as a result of the Audit.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

FLKeys said:


> Has anyone ever had an IRS audit relating to Rideshare? If so can you share details of your mileage log and what the auditor thought of it? Also anything else pertinent as a result of the Audit.


I have asked that question many times on this forum. Only one guy posted. He said the IRS rejected his mileage log and he had to redo it.


----------



## UberTaxPro

AuxCordBoston said:


> I have asked that question many times on this forum. Only one guy posted. He said the IRS rejected his mileage log and he had to redo it.


Yes, they rejected his log because it didn't have pick up and drop off addresses listed. IRS calls them "business destinations" 
You can read the requirements in here: https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p463.pdf
Mileage apps work great for this if you use them in manual mode. Every time you hit start or end on your ride-share app you do the same with your mileage log app. I believe that is the simplest and most accurate way.


----------



## islanddriver

You can get that in the Uber app. Pick up and drop off address plus miles and map. But in my case I would have to print a few thousand pages for my trips


----------



## ECOMCON

IRS doesn’t waste its time with the working poor.
They’re understaffed 
Better to direct their resources to deep pockets


----------



## UberTaxPro

islanddriver said:


> You can get that in the Uber app. Pick up and drop off address plus miles and map. But in my case I would have to print a few thousand pages for my trips


I always suggest downloading that information. If you quit or get terminated you'll lose access to your online account.


----------



## islanddriver

good thinking ill do that now


----------



## Skinny1

On Mile IQ how does one manually stop and start .... I only see that it updates on its own?


My prior year logs are start and stop odometer readings. Unless you are reporting no profit and claiming all kinds of miles driven I’m not sure how they can claim miles are invalid.

I wonder if one could fight it claiming overall average of rideshare dead miles versus Uber reported miles and see there is a legit range that’s reported by all tax payers.

Thanks.


----------



## FLKeys

I notice on page 27 the example trip log they use does not have a place for time. In another post in this forum the requirements listed time as well. I did not record time for 2018 and started doing it for 2019. It's tedious, and I'm now thinking it is not required based on the example in the above link.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

It's going to cost the IRS a lot more to audit an uber driver than they'd potentially collect on whatever they think someone cheated them out of. They're not going to waste their time and resources. Just do the best and be as legit as possible in terms of miles and you'll be fine. You've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Skinny1 said:


> On Mile IQ how does one manually stop and start .... I only see that it updates on its own?
> 
> My prior year logs are start and stop odometer readings. Unless you are reporting no profit and claiming all kinds of miles driven I'm not sure how they can claim miles are invalid.
> 
> I wonder if one could fight it claiming overall average of rideshare dead miles versus Uber reported miles and see there is a legit range that's reported by all tax payers.
> 
> Thanks.


"My prior year logs are start and stop odometer readings. Unless you are reporting no profit and claiming all kinds of miles driven I'm not sure how they can claim miles are invalid."
What many people don't understand is that when you're dealing with the IRS administratively the burden of proof is on the taxpayer, not the IRS. Regulations require the IRS to only accept a contemporaneously kept mileage log as proof of your business miles. At times, they will accept a re-constructed log but the requirements for that are very stringent. Most re-constructed log attempts are not accepted.

"I wonder if one could fight it claiming overall average of rideshare dead miles versus Uber reported miles and see there is a legit range that's reported by all tax payers." No chance! 
https://www.cpapracticeadvisor.com/news/12258234/cpa-loses-business-car-deductions-in-tax-court-case



EcoboostMKS said:


> It's going to cost the IRS a lot more to audit an uber driver than they'd potentially collect on whatever they think someone cheated them out of. They're not going to waste their time and resources. Just do the best and be as legit as possible in terms of miles and you'll be fine. You've got nothing to worry about.


Most audits are done by mail these days. Costs the IRS next to nothing for a mail audit requesting proof of your expenses. Even the postage is free for them, the government owns the postal service! 
By the way... you don't have to worry about much of this until the government reopens!


----------



## Ping.Me.More

Skinny1 said:


> *My prior year logs are start and stop odometer readings.* .


 *Mine too.* IRS should devise more specific guidelines to be applicable for rideshare.
Current IRS automobile mileage deduction rules seem to lean mostly toward driving 
to and from a place of work. In other words, it is assumed you aren't using your car
for work until you get to your workplace. (with a few exceptions, of course)

In rideshare, my car IS my place of work ... (when the app is on), and, 
if I'm driving it around between rides, with the app on, I'm ON DUTY waiting for ping.
I'm already "at work" in my mobile workplace, and it should also be considered as 
"trolling for pings" as I maybe head to different places that have fewer ants. 
Also, it should be applicable for dead miles returning from downtown Chicago 
back to O'Hare area with my Destination Filter On, even when no rides materialize.
As far as I'm concerned, if the app is on, I'm working even while I'm driving without PAX.

This is totally different than driving to an office or warehouse, parking your car in the lot
and then starting work.

(yeah, yeah, I know ... "tell that to the IRS auditor") --> I will !!!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

UberTaxPro said:


> "My prior year logs are start and stop odometer readings. Unless you are reporting no profit and claiming all kinds of miles driven I'm not sure how they can claim miles are invalid."
> What many people don't understand is that when you're dealing with the IRS administratively the burden of proof is on the taxpayer, not the IRS. Regulations require the IRS to only accept a contemporaneously kept mileage log as proof of your business miles. At times, they will accept a re-constructed log but the requirements for that are very stringent. Most re-constructed log attempts are not accepted.
> 
> "I wonder if one could fight it claiming overall average of rideshare dead miles versus Uber reported miles and see there is a legit range that's reported by all tax payers." No chance!
> https://www.cpapracticeadvisor.com/news/12258234/cpa-loses-business-car-deductions-in-tax-court-case
> 
> Most audits are done by mail these days. Costs the IRS next to nothing for a mail audit requesting proof of your expenses. Even the postage is free for them, the government owns the postal service!
> By the way... you don't have to worry about much of this until the government reopens!


You can always ask for more time to respond in order to reconstruct your log.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Ping.Me.More said:


> *Mine too.* IRS should devise more specific guidelines to be applicable for rideshare.
> Current IRS automobile mileage deduction rules seem to lean mostly toward driving
> to and from a place of work. In other words, it is assumed you aren't using your car
> for work until you get to your workplace. (with a few exceptions, of course)
> 
> In rideshare, my car IS my place of work ... (when the app is on), and,
> if I'm driving it around between rides, with the app on, I'm ON DUTY waiting for ping.
> I'm already "at work" in my mobile workplace, and it should also be considered as
> "trolling for pings" as I maybe head to different places that have fewer ants.
> Also, it should be applicable for dead miles returning from downtown Chicago
> back to O'Hare area with my Destination Filter On, even when no rides materialize.
> As far as I'm concerned, if the app is on, I'm working even while I'm driving without PAX.
> 
> This is totally different than driving to an office or warehouse, parking your car in the lot
> and then starting work.
> 
> (yeah, yeah, I know ... "tell that to the IRS auditor") --> I will !!!


Mostly everything you said is true!!! You just have to document it with a mileage log.



AuxCordBoston said:


> You can always ask for more time to respond in order to reconstruct your log.


getting a re-constructed log accepted by the IRS is very difficult, but yes, you can ask for time to re-construct the log in certain instances.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

UberTaxPro said:


> Mostly everything you said is true!!! You just have to document it with a mileage log.
> 
> getting a re-constructed log accepted by the IRS is very difficult, but yes, you can ask for time to re-construct the log in certain instances.


When a request is made by the IRS there are many reasons why you would want extra time. They will always allow it.


----------



## FLKeys

Isn't it just easier to keep a proper log from the start? There is now way I good possibly go back and recreate a proper log for the past year. It would be guess work at best.


----------



## UberTaxPro

AuxCordBoston said:


> When a request is made by the IRS there are many reasons why you would want extra time. They will always allow it.


With all due respect that isn't completely correct. A request for more time could be denied due to issues other than the mileage log. For example, the number of previous times you've asked for an extension.


----------



## great bambino

i was audited last year it took about 9 months of arguing with the IRS i had to go in and prove my mileage.


----------



## islanddriver

How did you prove it. What kind of log did you have


----------



## AuxCordBoston

great bambino said:


> i was audited last year it took about 9 months of arguing with the IRS i had to go in and prove my mileage.


Can you tell us more? Why did the IRS not believe you? Did they ask for additional backup other than the log?


----------



## great bambino

I used excel spreadsheet my gf works for the IRS. I think they contacted Uber I wrote all my earnings off last year. That gets you flagged automatically since it looks like your losing money.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

great bambino said:


> I used excel spreadsheet my gf works for the IRS. I think they contacted Uber I wrote all my earnings off last year. That gets you flagged automatically since it looks like your losing money.


So what happened in the end?


----------



## FLKeys

great bambino said:


> I used excel spreadsheet my gf works for the IRS. I think they contacted Uber I wrote all my earnings off last year. That gets you flagged automatically since it looks like your losing money.


What information did your original spreadsheet contain? What did the question? What was the results?

My Excel sheet has date, day, activity, starting odometer, ending odometer, total miles, start point, destination point, tolls, line for specific activity (like driving to pick-up, relocate, Uber Pick-up, etc), and misc notes (like name of business, or note that it was a residence, multiple stops, etc) I have a row for every start and stop destination I make. In addition I record every rider fare, tip, company fee, and my pay. Just for the heck of it, it show percentage of what I get vs what rider pays excluding tip amount. Other sheets keep a trip summary for me between the two companies, deposit records to make sure I'm getting all my money, expense tracking, and a financial analysis.

Maybe overboard but I know exactly what I'm making and know at what point if is no longer worth it to drive for rideshare.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

FLKeys said:


> What information did your original spreadsheet contain? What did the question? What was the results?
> 
> My Excel sheet has date, day, activity, starting odometer, ending odometer, total miles, start point, destination point, tolls, line for specific activity (like driving to pick-up, relocate, Uber Pick-up, etc), and misc notes (like name of business, or note that it was a residence, multiple stops, etc) I have a row for every start and stop destination I make. In addition I record every rider fare, tip, company fee, and my pay. Just for the heck of it, it show percentage of what I get vs what rider pays excluding tip amount. Other sheets keep a trip summary for me between the two companies, deposit records to make sure I'm getting all my money, expense tracking, and a financial analysis.
> 
> Maybe overboard but I know exactly what I'm making and know at what point if is no longer worth it to drive for rideshare.


Hardcore


----------



## FLKeys

AuxCordBoston said:


> Hardcore


I'm a numbers person, and running numbers properly does not lie. Only true way to know if something is worth it or not.


----------



## Skinny1

great bambino said:


> i was audited last year it took about 9 months of arguing with the IRS i had to go in and prove my mileage.


How many miles? How much net profit did you show? $ per mile earned?

If you showed pretty much no profit that would help us understand if and when they decide to dig.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

great bambino said:


> i was audited last year it took about 9 months of arguing with the IRS i had to go in and prove my mileage.


So then rideshare drivers do/can get audited? Despite someone saying earlier it's not worth the time to audit us?

If we lose our gas receipts, we're doomed. Or they'll accept a reasonable guesstimate?


----------



## islanddriver

They may have audited him because of other income and other deductions. May not have been because of Uber


----------



## FLKeys

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> So then rideshare drivers do/can get audited? Despite someone saying earlier it's not worth the time to audit us?
> 
> If we lose our gas receipts, we're doomed. Or they'll accept a reasonable guesstimate?


The IRS has been doing Mail Audits for a while now. They have minimal cost to the IRS. As more ride share people get an audit and the IRS learns many are not keeping proper mileage logs you can expect the number of audits on ride share filers to increase. IRS looks for patterns or as they call them NORMS.

Keep proper documentation and you can back up your tax return and end the audit quickly.


----------



## UberTaxPro

islanddriver said:


> They may have audited him because of other income and other deductions. May not have been because of Uber


Many IRS audits have have more than one issue and every case is unique. In desire to get to closure on both sides, many cases will be settled negotiating one issue for another issue.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

One out of every 160 people get audited by the IRS. As a rideshare driver your chances are most likely even less.


----------



## UberTaxPro

If the IRS is not holding evidence that the mileage log is discrepant (mileage discrepancies from DMV or repair records for example), I would never allow a client to submit backup proof for a compliant mileage log. A compliant log is all that is necessary for both sides.


----------



## FLKeys

UberTaxPro said:


> If the IRS is not holding evidence that the mileage log is discrepant (mileage discrepancies from DMV or repair records for example), I would never allow a client to submit backup proof for a compliant mileage log. A compliant log is all that is necessary for both sides.


I agree, however I also don't think most people on this forum, let alone the ones just haphazardly doing ride share, have an idea of what information is required on a compliant mileage log. Heck I'm not even sure mine is compliant however I am recording enough information that I feel I am fine.

I record Date, starting odometer, ending odometer, total miles, starting point address, ending point address, activity, description, Tolls, Parking.

Activity generally includes descriptions like: Drive to pick-up, Uber pick-up, Lyft pick-up, return to wait spot, relocate looking for rides, turn around for ride (for when I need to head opposite direction I was going), etc. Description generally includes the place I was: Best Buy, Residence, Post Office, McDonald's, etc.

Addresses when not a definite place are things like Exit 12 Florida Turnpike, and will be combined with description like "Turn around for ride".

Over kill? Maybe.


----------



## dryverjohn

IRS is shutdown, until the wall gets approved. In most markets the write off for all miles driven is near the pay for miles with passenger. I have yet to meet a rideshare driver that has any taxable income. There are unicorns out there, but I have never met one.


----------



## islanddriver

What is a compliant mileage log show us an example


----------



## FLKeys

islanddriver said:


> What is a compliant mileage log show us an example


From Quick Books, the item in red is what I think most don't record.

*Elements of a Standard Mileage Log*
When it comes to mileage, many people make the mistake of documenting too little information. The IRS clearly lays out the required elements of a standard mileage log:


Date (including year)
Destination (address of customer or client)
Purpose of trip
Odometer Reading: Start
Odometer Reading: Finish
Total mileage
Any related extra business expenses such as tolls or parking


----------



## islanddriver

so according to that as long as I list the customers address where I picked them up for each customers each day and the start and end odometer reading for the day we should be good.


----------



## FLKeys

islanddriver said:


> so according to that as long as I list the customers address where I picked them up for each customers each day and the start and end odometer reading for the day we should be good.


I read it as a per trip requirement and record it as a per trip record. I also record dead miles in between the same way.

Do you have a computer that has Excel on it?


----------



## islanddriver

Yes never used it


----------



## UberTaxPro

https://www.newsday.com/amp/busines...OHjnKW9qlMwRsx1zDXshCpAzEVDahSDo0FY6T6eXAsNu4


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

So where are we here? Do the Uber and Lyft app give you the stop and start info for each ride that is required by the IRS? This sounds like an incredibly difficult thing to keep track of as you get busy.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell Green Fan said:


> So where are we here? Do the Uber and Lyft app give you the stop and start info for each ride that is required by the IRS? This sounds like an incredibly difficult thing to keep track of as you get busy.


It's much more difficult if you get audited and don't have a mileage log than it is to keep track of your miles before you get audited! Also, if you want to be sure to record ALL your miles you'll need you're own log. I recommend using triplog (or another app that operates in MANUAL mode)


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

UberTaxPro said:


> It's much more difficult if you get audited and don't have a mileage log than it is to keep track of your miles before you get audited! Also, if you want to be sure to record ALL your miles you'll need you're own log. I recommend using triplog (or another app that operates in MANUAL mode)


Oh I've been diligently recording all my miles for each day out. The issue for me remains do you need to document each trip or can you just document the total business miles from the start to the end of the day?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Oh I've been diligently recording all my miles for each day out. The issue for me remains do you need to document each trip or can you just document the total business miles from the start to the end of the day?


If you record each trip there is no question your log is 100% compliant. If you do it using total miles it can be argued that your log is not 100% compliant


----------



## islanddriver

According to IRS PUB 463 Page 27

States the following .

It also show a sample business Daily Business Mileage and Expense Log     

Date. Destination (City, Town, Or Area ) Odometer Start ,StopMiles ( this trip) Expenses Gas tolls Etc.

Does not say each individual address .

"Combining items. You can make one daily entry in your record for reasonable categories of expenses. Examples are taxi fares, telephone calls, or other incidental travel costs. Meals should be in a separate category. You can include tips for meal-related services with the costs of the meals. Expenses of a similar nature occurring during the course of a single event are considered a single expense. For example, if during entertainment at a cocktail lounge, you pay separately for each serving of refreshments, the total expense for the refreshments is treated as a single expense.

Car expenses. You can account for several uses of your car that can be considered part of a single use, such as a round trip or uninterrupted business use, with a single record. Minimal personal use, such as a stop for lunch on the way between two business stops, isn't an interruption of business use.

Example. You make deliveries at several different locations on a route that begins and ends at your employer's business premises and that includes a stop at the business premises between two deliveries.

You can account for these using a single record of miles driven."

The way i read all this is if you record the date , odometer reading start and stop for the day ., and ube and or rideshare as reason you are covered for the IRS. If you get audided and need to proove more Uber Has address and mileage in you pay statement . They is all ready a case that says IRS will take Uber records. Here.

https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/ustcinop/opinionviewer.aspx?ID=11787


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

islanddriver said:


> According to IRS PUB 463 Page 27
> 
> States the following .
> 
> It also show a sample business Daily Business Mileage and Expense Log
> 
> Date. Destination (City, Town, Or Area ) Odometer Start ,StopMiles ( this trip) Expenses Gas tolls Etc.
> 
> Does not say each individual address .
> 
> "Combining items. You can make one daily entry in your record for reasonable categories of expenses. Examples are taxi fares, telephone calls, or other incidental travel costs. Meals should be in a separate category. You can include tips for meal-related services with the costs of the meals. Expenses of a similar nature occurring during the course of a single event are considered a single expense. For example, if during entertainment at a cocktail lounge, you pay separately for each serving of refreshments, the total expense for the refreshments is treated as a single expense.
> 
> Car expenses. You can account for several uses of your car that can be considered part of a single use, such as a round trip or uninterrupted business use, with a single record. Minimal personal use, such as a stop for lunch on the way between two business stops, isn't an interruption of business use.
> 
> Example. You make deliveries at several different locations on a route that begins and ends at your employer's business premises and that includes a stop at the business premises between two deliveries.
> 
> You can account for these using a single record of miles driven."
> 
> The way i read all this is if you record the date , odometer reading start and stop for the day ., and ube and or rideshare as reason you are covered for the IRS. If you get audided and need to proove more Uber Has address and mileage in you pay statement . They is all ready a case that says IRS will take Uber records. Here.
> 
> https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/ustcinop/opinionviewer.aspx?ID=11787


Thanks so much for posting this. Here is the link in case anyone else wants to take a look, see page 27. I have sent this info to my tax person to get her thoughts but this is huge. Even with an app like Stride I can't even imagine starting and stopped each trip, what a hassle when it gets busy.

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p463.pdf


----------



## FLKeys

Example. You make deliveries at several different locations on a route that begins and ends at your employer's business premises and that includes a stop at the business premises between two deliveries.

You can account for these using a single record of miles driven."

I read that as well. I don't want to be the test case for the IRS. I'll wait until someone else argues this point and a determination is made by the IRS.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

FLKeys said:


> Example. You make deliveries at several different locations on a route that begins and ends at your employer's business premises and that includes a stop at the business premises between two deliveries.
> 
> You can account for these using a single record of miles driven."
> 
> I read that as well. I don't want to be the test case for the IRS. I'll wait until someone else argues this point and a determination is made by the IRS.


That was the key part for me to, pretty much confirms you do not need to document each ride.


----------



## FLKeys

Darrell Green Fan said:


> That was the key part for me to, pretty much confirms you do not need to document each ride.


I disagree, I see each ride in Uber/Lyft as a different transaction and therefore keep separate records. I see a delivery route for your employer as a single transaction with multiple legs. Again I will keep detailed logs until the IRS comes out with a decision saying otherwise.


----------



## islanddriver

It has been in Court and they accepted Uber mileage with no other records from the plantif . Read the court case above that sets a case.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

Man I am so frustrated that there is no clear answer. I relayed this latest info to my tax person, her reply was she is just going by what happened when some of her clients who rideshare got audited and they rejected a log with only total miles and dates with odometer documentation. She made it clear that they try to find any way to disallow a deduction, I guess it just depends on the auditor which is just stupid, there should a very clear ruling.

I guess it's up to us to figure out what we want to do which is crazy. To me if I ever become a full time driver this is too important to take a chance on so I'll have to turn on and off the app.


----------



## islanddriver

if she went through an audit with one of her clients . and their log was rejected like she ststes. the she should be able to tell & show you what the IRS is looking for on a log for ride share.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

islanddriver said:


> if she went through an audit with one of her clients . and their log was rejected like she ststes. the she should be able to tell & show you what the IRS is looking for on a log for ride share.


She said it's up to me, you can get an auditor who is OK with the beginning or end of the day method or you may get one that will reject it and their word is kind of final. I"m not willing to take that chance.


----------



## Klops

I was just notified in mid December that my 2016 deductions are being audited, I only deducted charges for my phone, my MileIQ and mileage but now reading this, I didn't send the detailed report which would be about 250 printed pages. Is this really what they want? Anyone have issues of them holding up the return for current year? or auditing for 2017?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Klops said:


> I was just notified in mid December that my 2016 deductions are being audited, I only deducted charges for my phone, my MileIQ and mileage but now reading this, I didn't send the detailed report which would be about 250 printed pages. Is this really what they want? Anyone have issues of them holding up the return for current year? or auditing for 2017?


 So you already responded to their audit request? Have you heard back from the IRS?


----------



## FLKeys

Klops said:


> I was just notified in mid December that my 2016 deductions are being audited, I only deducted charges for my phone, my MileIQ and mileage but now reading this, I didn't send the detailed report which would be about 250 printed pages. Is this really what they want? Anyone have issues of them holding up the return for current year? or auditing for 2017?


I would have sent them the detailed mileage log, pretty sure that is what they want to see as that is your biggest deduction.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Klops said:


> I was just notified in mid December that my 2016 deductions are being audited, I only deducted charges for my phone, my MileIQ and mileage but now reading this, I didn't send the detailed report which would be about 250 printed pages. Is this really what they want? Anyone have issues of them holding up the return for current year? or auditing for 2017?





Klops said:


> I was just notified in mid December that my 2016 deductions are being audited, I only deducted charges for my phone, my MileIQ and mileage but now reading this, I didn't send the detailed report which would be about 250 printed pages. Is this really what they want? Anyone have issues of them holding up the return for current year? or auditing for 2017?


What exactly did they ask for in the letter? Is the "detailed report" the mileage log? There shouldn't be any issue with holding up your current year return, they'll very quickly deduct any tax you've been assessed for previous years from any refund.


----------



## PlayLoud

After reading this thread, I think I'm changing my mileage tracking app from Stride Tax (records miles) to TripLog (records start/end odometer, and puts it in an IRS compliant mileage log).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

islanddriver said:


> You can get that in the Uber app. Pick up and drop off address plus miles and map. But in my case I would have to print a few thousand pages for my trips


Then you print out a few thousand pages, then their eyes glaze over and they end your audit.


----------



## PlayLoud

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Then you print out a few thousand pages, then their eyes glaze over and they end your audit.


Be sure to write off all that printer ink next year.


----------



## FLKeys

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Then you print out a few thousand pages, then their eyes glaze over and they end your audit.


....and mail them postage due.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

FLKeys said:


> ....and mail them postage due.


A ream of paper is only like $5.00 to ship.


----------



## Lawlet91

yeah but $5 to ship something is more than these same drivers are making in profit!


----------



## itendstonight

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes, they rejected his log because it didn't have pick up and drop off addresses listed. IRS calls them "business destinations"
> You can read the requirements in here: https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p463.pdf
> Mileage apps work great for this if you use them in manual mode. Every time you hit start or end on your ride-share app you do the same with your mileage log app. I believe that is the simplest and most accurate way.


Do the addresses have to be exact? Like 12345 Main St City, State 11111? It is tedious to do and lots of time no exact address is given, mostly just a spot in a crowd. Is just Street and city, state fine?



UberTaxPro said:


> I always suggest downloading that information. If you quit or get terminated you'll lose access to your online account.


How do you download it without going to each and every trip manually?



islanddriver said:


> It has been in Court and they accepted Uber mileage with no other records from the plantif . Read the court case above that sets a case.


So you can just slap the on app miles that is in the tax summary as a last case scenario? Most of my miles are app on so it get most every mile


----------



## UberTaxPro

itendstonight said:


> Do the addresses have to be exact? Like 12345 Main St City, State 11111? It is tedious to do and lots of time no exact address is given, mostly just a spot in a crowd. Is just Street and city, state fine?
> 
> 
> How do you download it without going to each and every trip manually?


Your best effort in recording the addresses is required.

I don't think you can download addresses in bulk, you'd have to download each trip individually to capture the addresses.


----------



## Trafficat

UberTaxPro said:


> If you record each trip there is no question your log is 100% compliant. If you do it using total miles it can be argued that your log is not 100% compliant


Are we not allowed to deduct miles spent traveling from dead zones to places where riders are?


----------



## Seamus

Darrell Green Fan said:


> So where are we here? Do the Uber and Lyft app give you the stop and start info for each ride that is required by the IRS? This sounds like an incredibly difficult thing to keep track of as you get busy.


TripLog app. Easy. $40 per year and that is tax deductible as a business expense. Well worth it.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Trafficat said:


> Are we not allowed to deduct miles spent traveling from dead zones to places where riders are?


If the dead miles are business miles they're deductible. So if you're relocating to be in a better position to get a ping, yes. If you're driving around looking for a good pizza place, no.


----------



## Trafficat

UberTaxPro said:


> If the dead miles are business miles they're deductible. So if you're relocating to be in a better position to get a ping, yes. If you're driving around looking for a good pizza place, no.


Seems to me that when online we are continuously working. We don't stop after each drop off so why would a pax dropoff location be our end spot? We typically must drive for miles after each drop off to find a valid parking spot in a decent area to wait for rides, and on a good night get new requests before reaching these spots.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Trafficat said:


> Seems to me that when online we are continuously working. We don't stop after each drop off so why would a pax dropoff location be our end spot? We typically must drive for miles after each drop off to find a valid parking spot in a decent area to wait for rides, and on a good night get new requests before reaching these spots.


It's not necessarily your "end spot", just your drop off location.


----------



## PlayLoud

I tracked my online miles using TripLog. I'had start and end mileage for the session, not each ride. If they want that, along with each address, I'm screwed. It's also something that would prevent me from driving this year. I'm not marking each start/stop address, and the mileage on each stop. I'm just not. I honestly tracked my business miles. I turn on TripLog and record my odometer when I go online. I turn off TripLog when I go offline. That's as much as I've been doing. We will see what happens.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

Seamus said:


> TripLog app. Easy. $40 per year and that is tax deductible as a business expense. Well worth it.


I use Stride, it's free and gives me the ability to stop and start to document each ride.


----------



## Seamus

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I use Stride, it's free and gives me the ability to stop and start to document each ride.


With odometer reading?


----------



## percy_ardmore

UberTaxPro said:


> If the dead miles are business miles they're deductible. So if you're relocating to be in a better position to get a ping, yes. If you're driving around looking for a good pizza place, no.


And the IRS knows whether you're looking for a pizza place? C'mon . . .


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Ping.Me.More said:


> *Mine too.* IRS should devise more specific guidelines to be applicable for rideshare.
> Current IRS automobile mileage deduction rules seem to lean mostly toward driving
> to and from a place of work. In other words, it is assumed you aren't using your car
> for work until you get to your workplace. (with a few exceptions, of course)
> 
> In rideshare, my car IS my place of work ... (when the app is on), and,
> if I'm driving it around between rides, with the app on, I'm ON DUTY waiting for ping.
> I'm already "at work" in my mobile workplace, and it should also be considered as
> "trolling for pings" as I maybe head to different places that have fewer ants.
> Also, it should be applicable for dead miles returning from downtown Chicago
> back to O'Hare area with my Destination Filter On, even when no rides materialize.
> As far as I'm concerned, if the app is on, I'm working even while I'm driving without PAX.
> 
> This is totally different than driving to an office or warehouse, parking your car in the lot
> and then starting work.
> 
> (yeah, yeah, I know ... "tell that to the IRS auditor") --> I will !!!


Rideshare works like taxi or truck driving.

Empty miles to pickup count. 
Loaded miles count. 
Empty miles from drop-off back to staging count.

Empty miles to return home may not count.


----------



## Ping.Me.More

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Empty miles to return home may not count.


But, if you live in your car, then you are always "home".
LOL


----------



## UberTaxPro

Trafficat said:


> Are we not allowed to deduct miles spent traveling from dead zones to places where riders are?


Repositioning miles have a business purpose and are deductible.


----------



## Trafficat

Seems like we are expected, while our cars are buzzing down the interstate at 70 mph and we get a ping, to somehow record the position we are at and use it as an end point for our repositioning and a begin point for our trip to pick up the next passenger.

While Uber will count this as online miles it does not seem to show where we are when we first receive a ping. Worse, you could get a ping and it will cancel and you could get 3 more that cancel in the span of several minutes. 

I tried using a mileage tracker app last year and it failed on me... was only tracking some miles and not others, seemingly at random. Even if you used it in manual mode, unless you have the time to write down a note between button presses it doesn't seem like it is going to be easy accurately to describe the purpose for each part...

drove 3 miles to reposition from highway 395 mile marker 70 to 73, drove 2 miles towards cancelled rider on Uber from mile marker 73 to 74 and 1 mile off exit 30 drove 1 mile to reposition to get back on the highway, 2 miles towards a cancelled passenger on Lyft before turning around and driving to chipotle for food delivery starting from some intersection unknown that you just passed the signs on residential streets.

Just seems like a compliant log is not really possible if we need every address from the beginning amd ending of every job.


----------



## islanddriver

Trip log give you everything. As long as you use it in manual mode. And only $40. Per year.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

I thought that UBER and LYFT kept track of all online miles / dead miles (while on the app.) No?


----------



## FLKeys

Trafficat said:


> Seems like we are expected, while our cars are buzzing down the interstate at 70 mph and we get a ping, to somehow record the position we are at and use it as an end point for our repositioning and a begin point for our trip to pick up the next passenger.
> 
> While Uber will count this as online miles it does not seem to show where we are when we first receive a ping. Worse, you could get a ping and it will cancel and you could get 3 more that cancel in the span of several minutes.
> 
> I tried using a mileage tracker app last year and it failed on me... was only tracking some miles and not others, seemingly at random. Even if you used it in manual mode, unless you have the time to write down a note between button presses it doesn't seem like it is going to be easy accurately to describe the purpose for each part...
> 
> drove 3 miles to reposition from highway 395 mile marker 70 to 73, drove 2 miles towards cancelled rider on Uber from mile marker 73 to 74 and 1 mile off exit 30 drove 1 mile to reposition to get back on the highway, 2 miles towards a cancelled passenger on Lyft before turning around and driving to chipotle for food delivery starting from some intersection unknown that you just passed the signs on residential streets.
> 
> Just seems like a compliant log is not really possible if we need every address from the beginning amd ending of every job.


Unless I am parked and waiting I do not record the address of where I am at when I get a ping.

I use my starting point as my first start address in my log. I drive to my pick-up. That becomes my ending address for my first entry in my log and also becomes the starting address for my next log entry. I will label it driving to pick-up in the notes section along with a brief description of the place. My second entry will end with the drop off point of the first ride. It will get labeled Uber ride or Lyft ride with a brief description. That also becomes the starting address to my next entry. I continue this as I drive. If I decided to stop and wait somewhere I will enter that as a stop point and also as my next start point. I will label this appropriately. Once you establish a method it really is not that complicated to keep a written log.

I enter mine into excel for my final log book.


----------



## islanddriver

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> I thought that UBER and LYFT kept track of all online miles / dead miles (while on the app.) No?


Yes they do but if you turn off app to move to a different spot they will not track those miles. For me Uber said I did 20000 miles trip log had me with 23500 miles


----------



## PlayLoud

islanddriver said:


> Yes they do but if you turn off app to move to a different spot they will not track those miles. For me Uber said I did 20000 miles trip log had me with 23500 miles


I don't think you're supposed to track those miles if the app is not on. My biggest reason for a separate tracking app (TripLog) was because I'd have both Uber/Lyft looking for pings at the same time, and it wouldn't be accurate to claim both.


----------



## islanddriver

Yes those miles are tax deduction. They are dead head Miles


----------



## LADryver

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes, they rejected his log because it didn't have pick up and drop off addresses listed. IRS calls them "business destinations"
> You can read the requirements in here: https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p463.pdf
> Mileage apps work great for this if you use them in manual mode. Every time you hit start or end on your ride-share app you do the same with your mileage log app. I believe that is the simplest and most accurate way.


One more time with reality. The auditor was wrong. Sorry but it is the bone and marrow of section 162. What happens at these "business destinations?" While it may be initiation and terminus of a ride,


Ping.Me.More said:


> *Mine too.* IRS should devise more specific guidelines to be applicable for rideshare.
> Current IRS automobile mileage deduction rules seem to lean mostly toward driving
> to and from a place of work. In other words, it is assumed you aren't using your car
> for work until you get to your workplace. (with a few exceptions, of course)
> 
> In rideshare, my car IS my place of work ... (when the app is on), and,
> if I'm driving it around between rides, with the app on, I'm ON DUTY waiting for ping.
> I'm already "at work" in my mobile workplace, and it should also be considered as
> "trolling for pings" as I maybe head to different places that have fewer ants.
> Also, it should be applicable for dead miles returning from downtown Chicago
> back to O'Hare area with my Destination Filter On, even when no rides materialize.
> As far as I'm concerned, if the app is on, I'm working even while I'm driving without PAX.
> 
> This is totally different than driving to an office or warehouse, parking your car in the lot
> and then starting work.
> 
> (yeah, yeah, I know ... "tell that to the IRS auditor") --> I will !!!


Former IRS, and 9 years overall tax work knowledge and experience: You do exactly that and every audited rs do exactly that and you will WIN your audits. Yes. This is what you say. Word. Look for my other posts.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Trafficat said:


> Seems like we are expected, while our cars are buzzing down the interstate at 70 mph and we get a ping, to somehow record the position we are at and use it as an end point for our repositioning and a begin point for our trip to pick up the next passenger.
> 
> While Uber will count this as online miles it does not seem to show where we are when we first receive a ping. Worse, you could get a ping and it will cancel and you could get 3 more that cancel in the span of several minutes.
> 
> I tried using a mileage tracker app last year and it failed on me... was only tracking some miles and not others, seemingly at random. Even if you used it in manual mode, unless you have the time to write down a note between button presses it doesn't seem like it is going to be easy accurately to describe the purpose for each part...
> 
> drove 3 miles to reposition from highway 395 mile marker 70 to 73, drove 2 miles towards cancelled rider on Uber from mile marker 73 to 74 and 1 mile off exit 30 drove 1 mile to reposition to get back on the highway, 2 miles towards a cancelled passenger on Lyft before turning around and driving to chipotle for food delivery starting from some intersection unknown that you just passed the signs on residential streets.
> 
> Just seems like a compliant log is not really possible if we need every address from the beginning amd ending of every job.


That's the reality, accepting pings while moving. We can't drop off at someones house and wait in the dudes driveway until we get another ping.

Truth of the matter, the taxis don't log all those miles, they just log the pickup/dropoffs of all their passengers. There's about zero chance the IRS will take the time to calculate the total miles you drove by going through your entire log and using google maps to calculate the mileage. (which could easily be wrong anyway due to traffic or detours) then total them up and see if your accurate.

They want a log because the easiest proof to disprove is no proof at all. 
Not having a log is a slam dunk denial of those miles. Some businesses might only have 1 or 2 trips a day, or one guy might write off the expense of driving to a training seminar accross the state, Very few write off 10s of thousands of miles a year, and fewer still have _30-60 addresses_ they go to in a single day.

You know who has 15-30 customers a day while driving around? With no set routes?

Yeah, taxis and uber drivers...

IF you show a log that takes more time than it's worth to them to disprove your golden. A plumber won't have 15 service calls in a day.


----------



## islanddriver

I used trip log and had about 2500 trips .if the IRS wants them I will print them 39 to 45 pages per month.


----------



## LADryver

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's the reality, accepting pings while moving. We can't drop off at someones house and wait in the dudes driveway until we get another ping.
> 
> Truth of the matter, the taxis don't log all those miles, they just log the pickup/dropoffs of all their passengers. There's about zero chance the IRS will take the time to calculate the total miles you drove by going through your entire log and using google maps to calculate the mileage. (which could easily be wrong anyway due to traffic or detours) then total them up and see if your accurate.
> 
> They want a log because the easiest proof to disprove is no proof at all.
> Not having a log is a slam dunk denial of those miles. Some businesses might only have 1 or 2 trips a day, or one guy might write off the expense of driving to a training seminar accross the state, Very few write off 10s of thousands of miles a year, and fewer still have _30-60 addresses_ they go to in a single day.
> 
> You know who has 15-30 customers a day while driving around? With no set routes?
> 
> Yeah, taxis and uber drivers...
> 
> IF you show a log that takes more time than it's worth to them to disprove your golden. A plumber won't have 15 service calls in a day.


Taxi logs are requirements of the regulating bodies concerning the service. For example, and @UberTaxPro should know this because he is greater experienced with taxis than ridesharing, having owned and operated cabs and a taxi garage, but I know at least this, that it is, in New York as example, a requirement of the New York City Taxi and Limousine Commission that logs, which are official documents preprinted as such, have to state the times of pickups and dropoffs as well as their exact locations and the number of passengers. Not submitting this log daily if you do not own your cab, is grounds for not being permitted back. When one owns their own cabs I know they have a requirement to keep it. Taxi logs are often used in crime investigations. As a purposed item for the IRS it can only help in substantiating income to prove against omissions or money laundering. Proving against mileage deductions it is of limited value because "cruising" (the correct term for those times you drive in anticipation of a ride) is inherent to the business. "Dead head" is when you are not taking rides. "Cruising" is when you are.

Most taxi drivers do not own their cabs. But when you think of your taxes, you have to think that your miles driven to find a ride are your business miles too. I know, having extensive training and experience, that if the tax laws and tax personnel are slow to catch up, the law is on the side of the business. I once sat in an audit and turned a musunderstanding around. Your tax professional should be telling the IRS your case, not telling you unrelated passages of general law. Yes there are mileage log requurements. Yes they have to be actual and not estimated. No they can not be reconstructed (but they can be assembled) and then you have to understand that of 330 or more million people in the nation, only thousands are owners of their own cars for transportation services. You have to show your tax professional what your business is. Be sure, be focused, be clear. You are not visiting clients, making sales calls, making housecalls, hopping fron job site to job site. You are rideshare, goddamit. Recently we have been called ridehail, but nobody can hail us except in the app.


----------



## vtcomics

Folks assuming the IRS won't audit us lowly rideshare drivers is not true. The IRS of course looks for bigger fish. But in this modern age the IRS computer algorithms can pick you out REGARDLESS OF INCOME. One of the biggest red flags is REPEATEDLY showing a business loss; a sure fire way to make yourself vulnerable. I can get my gross rideshare profit down about 50% but never can I get it to zero or a loss. I use Trip Log app to log trips. Well worth it. You guys that have no trips recorded and taking losses are playing a dangerous game! But to each their own!


----------



## FLKeys

vtcomics said:


> Folks assuming the IRS won't audit us lowly rideshare drivers is not true. The IRS of course looks for bigger fish. But in this modern age the IRS computer algorithms can pick you out REGARDLESS OF INCOME. One of the biggest red flags is REPEATEDLY showing a business loss; a sure fire way to make yourself vulnerable. I can get my gross rideshare profit down about 50% but never can I get it to zero or a loss. I use Trip Log app to log trips. Well worth it. You guys that have no trips recorded and taking losses are playing a dangerous game! But to each their own!


In many markets it is nearly impossible to make a taxable profit. Look at the rate for Orlando UberX and tell me how a driver could make a taxable profit.


----------



## vtcomics

FLKeys said:


> In many markets it is nearly impossible to make a taxable profit. Look at the rate for Orlando UberX and tell me how a driver could make a taxable profit.


Lol there is that! I shake my head at those poor souls scrambling around MCO for $4 rides. Why do they keep doing it???


----------



## FLKeys

vtcomics said:


> Lol there is that! I shake my head at those poor souls scrambling around MCO for $4 rides. Why do they keep doing it???


No idea, I go to Orlando once a month for 3-4 days, I absolutely refuse to turn on the apps. Unless I had a pick-up within 1/2 mile of my drop-off I just don't see it being worth it.


----------



## LADryver

vtcomics said:


> Folks assuming the IRS won't audit us lowly rideshare drivers is not true. The IRS of course looks for bigger fish. But in this modern age the IRS computer algorithms can pick you out REGARDLESS OF INCOME. One of the biggest red flags is REPEATEDLY showing a business loss; a sure fire way to make yourself vulnerable. I can get my gross rideshare profit down about 50% but never can I get it to zero or a loss. I use Trip Log app to log trips. Well worth it. You guys that have no trips recorded and taking losses are playing a dangerous game! But to each their own!


You can fortify your tax return against an audit by preparing it in a particular set of ways. First, IRS assumes that self-prepared returns are highly suspect of being inaccurate, and Next, an actual person looks at the return before sending it up for examination. It is that person you need to handle. In my past practice (as a tax practitioner) I followed IRS advise to include explanations and some documentary evidence with the return in addition to the schedules. Algorithm or not, this behind the scenes evaluator will see the work and send the return back into the bins. You never learn you had been audited and yet you would pass it anyway. Good stuff. So, do not be afraid. Do not cheat yourself out of what your reality is. Go to a very good tax practitioner, and let them help you.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

why am I not able to see total online miles and network fees and such? How can I get my tax preparer to resolve this with only a 1099k? Any suggestions?


----------



## FLKeys

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> why am I not able to see total online miles and network fees and such? How can I get my tax preparer to resolve this with only a 1099k? Any suggestions?


If your talking about your 2019 Uber information Uber pulled the information because it contained errors. So if you got your 2019 1099's there is a chance they are wrong. After 02/15/2020 they are saying corrected 1099's and Annual summaries will be available.


----------



## LADryver

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> why am I not able to see total online miles and network fees and such? How can I get my tax preparer to resolve this with only a 1099k? Any suggestions?


Regarding Uber, it is just one more step. On the internet site, not the app, log on to the dashboard and find your monthly statements. Download each one. To those unfortunate to have lost access, go to the Greenlight Hub and request printouts.


----------



## PlayLoud

FLKeys said:


> If your talking about your 2019 Uber information Uber pulled the information because it contained errors. So if you got your 2019 1099's there is a chance they are wrong. After 02/15/2020 they are saying corrected 1099's and Annual summaries will be available.


Well hell. I just did my taxes over the weekend. TurboTax pulled the information from both Uber and Lyft. I tracked my own mileage, since there were times I was logged into Uber and Lyft at the same time, and that would be double dipping. I hope the rest was accurate.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

FLKeys said:


> If your talking about your 2019 Uber information Uber pulled the information because it contained errors. So if you got your 2019 1099's there is a chance they are wrong. After 02/15/2020 they are saying corrected 1099's and Annual summaries will be available.


Thank you!



PlayLoud said:


> Well hell. I just did my taxes over the weekend. TurboTax pulled the information from both Uber and Lyft. I tracked my own mileage, since there were times I was logged into Uber and Lyft at the same time, and that would be double dipping. I hope the rest was accurate.


Same here... dbl dipping


----------



## Tony73

I’d rather pay a professional accountant every year than these e-file DIY apps. Even though accounted does use them, she knows what she’s doing better than I ever would. If you got called for an audit it’s likely because there’s a bit of a discrepancy with your filings. I know saving money is good but you must pay Uncle Sam his share, otherwise this happens.

Misfiling penalties can get pretty expensive as interest builds up along the years. Hopefully it was an honest mistake on your part.


----------



## PlayLoud

Well, I filed a couple weeks ago with TurboTax Self-Employed (provided free from Lyft). It ended up being stupid simple, as TurboTax was able to pull all my information from Uber and Lyft directly (no manual entry). It also reported the number of miles each app reported, but since I had both apps open at the same time, I used my own mileage records (Stride for about a month, then switched to TripLog). This way I'm reporting accurate miles, and not double dipping. And... that was it. TurboTax estimated a very low chance of being audited.

Miles was the only thing I deducted. I did keep receipts for car washes, but that could be considered "maintenance", and therefore shouldn't be covered when using the standard mileage deduction. I don't give out water/candy/mints/etc. I didn't want to figure out how much of my phone bill should be deducted, since it wasn't used purely for business.

I made about ~$7,900 in Rideshare income in 2019.
After importing my W-2, TurboTax said I was getting back ~$1,850.
After importing my Rideshare income, TurboTax said I now *owe* ~$1,450 (big swing with the self-employed tax)
After deducting my mileage, TurboTax said I would be getting back ~$650

No state income tax here in TX.

I was surprised at how easy it was. Being able to import the data from Uber/Lyft is just too nice. I could have deducted a couple cleaning supplies, but not enough to make it worth the effort. I did all my taxes in... 30-60 minutes? And that was triple checking everything.

I don't know what hiring a tax person could have gotten me. If I gave them receipts for the cleaning supplies, dash cam, had them figure out the phone bill portion, etc... I can't image it would have saved enough money to offset his/her fee. Even if it did, it would be in the same ballpark as going the completely free option (again, didn't even pay for the tax software).


----------



## Tony73

PlayLoud said:


> Well, I filed a couple weeks ago with TurboTax Self-Employed (provided free from Lyft). It ended up being stupid simple, as TurboTax was able to pull all my information from Uber and Lyft directly (no manual entry). It also reported the number of miles each app reported, but since I had both apps open at the same time, I used my own mileage records (Stride for about a month, then switched to TripLog). This way I'm reporting accurate miles, and not double dipping. And... that was it. TurboTax estimated a very low chance of being audited.
> 
> Miles was the only thing I deducted. I did keep receipts for car washes, but that could be considered "maintenance", and therefore shouldn't be covered when using the standard mileage deduction. I don't give out water/candy/mints/etc. I didn't want to figure out how much of my phone bill should be deducted, since it wasn't used purely for business.
> 
> I made about ~$7,900 in Rideshare income in 2019.
> After importing my W-2, TurboTax said I was getting back ~$1,850.
> After importing my Rideshare income, TurboTax said I now *owe* ~$1,450 (big swing with the self-employed tax)
> After deducting my mileage, TurboTax said I would be getting back ~$650
> 
> No state income tax here in TX.
> 
> I was surprised at how easy it was. Being able to import the data from Uber/Lyft is just too nice. I could have deducted a couple cleaning supplies, but not enough to make it worth the effort. I did all my taxes in... 30-60 minutes? And that was triple checking everything.
> 
> I don't know what hiring a tax person could have gotten me. If I gave them receipts for the cleaning supplies, dash cam, had them figure out the phone bill portion, etc... I can't image it would have saved enough money to offset his/her fee. Even if it did, it would be in the same ballpark as going the completely free option (again, didn't even pay for the tax software).


That's odd, if you're getting money back it's either because you have too many dependents or perhaps adding wayyy too many expenses. You'd likely be someone of interest to audit.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Tony73 said:


> That's odd, if you're getting money back it's either because you have too many dependents or perhaps adding wayyy too many expenses. You'd likely be someone of interest to audit.


@PlayLoud didn't indicate whether he has a regular job, but if he/she does, withholding from that job could result in a refund at tax time. Another possibility would be withholding from distributions from a tax deferred investment accounts such as a 401K. A refund simply means that the taxpayer has paid in more than is owed.

And what is one to do if one has "too many dependents?" Not claim some of them in order to pay more tax?  :laugh:
With regard to claiming too many expenses, the poster clearly stated that he/she claimed only mileage from a logging app.


----------



## Dekero

TRIPLOG, Best $4 I spend a month... I almost doubled my deductible miles the second year just by having accurate records .. a thing I didn't realize I needed when I started...


----------



## PlayLoud

Tony73 said:


> That's odd, if you're getting money back it's either because you have too many dependents or perhaps adding wayyy too many expenses. You'd likely be someone of interest to audit.


As mentioned, I also had a W-2 (regular job). I just take the standard deduction. The W-2 portion of my taxes are as simple as it gets. If I ever got audited on that, I don't see what there would be to prove. W-2 plus standard deduction means there is nothing to fudge.

If I didn't have any rideshare income, I'd be getting back $1,850. This is inline with my return from previous years.
Rideshare added $1,200 to my tax _liability _for the year. So, that's $1,200 less on my return.
When you put those together, I'm getting back $650.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

PlayLoud said:


> As mentioned, I also had a W-2 (regular job). I just take the standard deduction. The W-2 portion of my taxes are as simple as it gets. If I ever got audited on that, I don't see what there would be to prove. W-2 plus standard deduction means there is nothing to fudge.
> 
> If I didn't have any rideshare income, I'd be getting back $1,850. This is inline with my return from previous years.
> Rideshare added $1,200 to my tax _liability _for the year. So, that's $1,200 less on my return.
> When you put those together, I'm getting back $650.


And you are paying the 15.3% of your net profit ($180+?) contribution to Social Security and Medicare. If you're concerned about having enough paid in to the IRS, or like the idea of a larger refund (of your own money :wink: ) you can always ask your employer to withhold extra throughout the year. This would be like paying estimated quarterly taxes without the hassle.
It looks like you have things well in hand.:thumbup:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Older Chauffeur said:


> And you are paying the 15.3% of your net profit ($180+?) contribution to Social Security and Medicare. If you're concerned about having enough paid in to the IRS, or like the idea of a larger refund (of your own money :wink: ) you can always ask your employer to withhold extra throughout the year. This would be like paying estimated quarterly taxes without the hassle.
> It looks like you have things well in hand.:thumbup:


That's actually what i do. I filled out the paper work to throw the IRs an extra $50 a week.


----------



## PlayLoud

Older Chauffeur said:


> And you are paying the 15.3% of your net profit ($180+?) contribution to Social Security and Medicare. If you're concerned about having enough paid into the IRS, or like the idea of a larger refund (of your own money :wink: ) you can always ask your employer to withhold extra throughout the year. This would be like paying estimated quarterly taxes without the hassle.
> It looks like you have things well in hand.:thumbup:


Yes, I'm paying the 15.3% of my rideshare net profit on SS and Medicare (self-employed tax), as well as 22% income tax on my rideshare net profits, as that's the tax bracket I'm in due to my W-2 earnings.

As it stands, I'm content with where I ended up. There was enough being withheld on my day job to cover my rideshare tax liability, so I'm good. I actually forgot about the self-employment tax (essentially doubling SS and Medicare), so while I got back less than I was expecting, the fact that I'm getting a return at all keeps this from being heartbreaking.

Even if I did owe money, I haven't spent a dime of my rideshare earnings yet. It's sitting in its own bank account. I'm saving up money for flying lessons. When I get enough to get a private pilot license, I'll start spending it.


----------



## frankxx7

great bambino said:


> I used excel spreadsheet my gf works for the IRS. I think they contacted Uber I wrote all my earnings off last year. That gets you flagged automatically since it looks like your losing money.


"wrote all my earnings off last year." What does that mean?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

frankxx7 said:


> "wrote all my earnings off last year." What does that mean?


It means the driver was able to claim enough business miles that it offset all of his/her earnings so they had zero taxable income to report.


----------



## The queen 👸

AuxCordBoston said:


> I have asked that question many times on this forum. Only one guy posted. He said the IRS rejected his mileage log and he had to redo it.


Never had any issues. I send them the mileage that I record on my app and the mileage Uber provide. . They went always with mine .


----------



## Older Chauffeur

The queen &#128120; said:


> Never had any issues. I send them the mileage that I record on my app and the mileage Uber provide. . They went always with mine .


So you have been audited over your mileage deduction?


----------



## K-pax

Dekero said:


> TRIPLOG, Best $4 I spend a month... I almost doubled my deductible miles the second year just by having accurate records .. a thing I didn't realize I needed when I started...


StrideDrive is free and you will be able to get accurate mileage.


----------

